# Display Problems with my PS2 !!



## Rockstar11 (May 16, 2014)

Just i bought a second hand  modded PS2 console from OLX 

 But i am having display problems while playing games on my TV
 display is showing blueish, violet colour for  games.


My TV is 25" videocon bazooka and in A/V mode it has two options for video (AUTO and NTSC 358). I tried both of them but i am still not able to rectify the display issue....

Please help me...
.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 18, 2014)

helppppp please


----------



## SaiyanGoku (May 19, 2014)

play games on PCSX2 maybe


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 19, 2014)

I don't have PC.. 
That's why I bought second hand ps2 from olx at 4500rs.


----------



## seamon (May 19, 2014)

^ You got ripped off I am guessing.


----------



## happy17292 (May 19, 2014)

Similar issue happened with my modded ps2 slim when i hooked it up to my tv tuner (it worked fine with TV)

Go to the BIOS of modchip (cant recall but i think u have to hold select or R1+L1)

There will be some color correction options. Disable them and see if it works
Also, see if you can find region settings and set it to PAL if its showing NTSC/NTSC-J (assuming u have a pal ps2/TV)

Edit: you have to hold triangle+circle while ps2 is booting to enter bios of matrix infinity modchip


----------



## Nerevarine (May 19, 2014)

Rockstar11 said:


> I don't have PC..
> That's why I bought second hand ps2 from olx at 4500rs.



are you kidding, a new one costs that much right now


----------



## happy17292 (May 19, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> are you kidding, a new one costs that much right now



New @4.5k? Where? Link plz.  i am looking for one


----------



## Nerevarine (May 20, 2014)

My nearest emart4u selling at Rs 5k, dunno about online price, search around.. a year back official price was around 5.5k, now it must have dropped


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 20, 2014)

seamon said:


> ^ You got ripped off I am guessing.


----------



## 101gamzer (May 20, 2014)

Your PS2 is dead man,throw it out of the window.


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 21, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Similar issue happened with my modded ps2 slim when i hooked it up to my tv tuner (it worked fine with TV)
> 
> Go to the BIOS of modchip (cant recall but i think u have to hold select or R1+L1)
> 
> ...




Thanks for the info..

I will try..

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> are you kidding, a new one costs that much right now



Really?

 I got modded ps2 with 2 remote. And 50 games CDs. @4500rs

What's the cost for modding ps2?


----------



## Gollum (May 28, 2014)

Check this link it will help.
*bootleg.sksapps.com/tutorials/matrix/


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 18, 2014)

happy17292 said:


> Similar issue happened with my modded ps2 slim when i hooked it up to my tv tuner (it worked fine with TV)
> 
> Go to the BIOS of modchip (cant recall but i think u have to hold select or R1+L1)
> 
> ...




I can't enter in bios of matrix/ infinity modchip...


----------



## happy17292 (Jun 20, 2014)

Rockstar11 said:


> I can't enter in bios of matrix/ infinity modchip...


are you sure you have matrix infinity modchip?

try holding triangle + circle and then powering it on?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 21, 2014)

I don't know.. How can I check modchip???

Triangle + circle not working... Blank screen..


----------



## Gollum (Jun 22, 2014)

Rockstar11 said:


> I don't know.. How can I check modchip???
> 
> Triangle + circle not working... Blank screen..



If its a modchip, then when a game starts at the playstation 2 logo, you will see the name of the mdchip


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 27, 2014)

Gollum said:


> If its a modchip, then when a game starts at the playstation 2 logo, you will see the name of the mdchip



no name of modchip on PS2 LOGO... 

i just test PS2 on my friend new LG LCD TV. its working.... perfect colour....

but its not work on my old videocon bazooka TV  (purple gray colour)


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 27, 2014)

TV video input gone kaput?? Try a DVD player and see if colors are fine


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jun 27, 2014)

anirbandd said:


> TV video input gone kaput?? Try a DVD player and see if colors are fine



Okk I will try this..

Thanks for reply


----------

